# Regarding second hand tanks



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Because of the rash of SW tank leakage I've been seeing (always seems to be SW not sure why), I'm now a bit weary of buying second hand tanks, though that's what I'd always done. At what age, would you guys consider a used tank risky buy. Or if it's been "dry" for more than a year, or two?


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

If I were to buy a 2nd hand fish tank, I would start off right and reseal it- that way you know that it was done and you wouldn't have to worry about it.

I resealed my 180 tank with some stuff from Advanced Reef Aquatics (Flavio) after trying a couple of times with a GE product (garbage). The stuff Flavio gave me was incredible.

REsealing a tank is not difficult if you are prepared. I suggest watching a few You tube videos and giving it a try. I used masking tape and a calking tool, although both are not absolutely required (some ppl just use a finger).


----------

